# Wow!!!



## I_Shock_Em

Wow..........

Where do I even begin? I was fortunate enough to fill my buck tag last night with a truly amazing deer. Thank goodness it happened quickly because if I had to watch him for any longer period of time, I would have been a wreck. 

My buddy (Rangerpig) and I began this season with our sights set on a big eight point that we had been watching and named "Twin Towers". On October 7, with eight minutes of shooting hours left, I had him at thirteen yards, quartered away. I drew on him, aimed, and could not see the level on my sight. As hard as it was to do, I let down and proceeded to watch this deer stand in front of me for fifteen minutes. This was the 2nd time this deer had darkness save his life, as I had let him go in a similar scenario the year before.

Fast forward to October 12. Rangerpig shoots Twin Towers (See https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/got-the-one-i’ve-been-after.319907/ ). Fortunately we recovered him a couple days later and Rangerpig was able to punch his tag.

I hunted the 14th and 15th wondering what the season would bring since the #1 hitlister was on the ground. I had an opportunity at a nice 9 point but passed because I knew the rut would bring some new bucks around. Boy am I glad I passed.

On Wednesday, October 18, the wind was just right for the stand that I planned on hunting. I got into the stand and settled by 5pm. It didn't take long before a doe and two yearlings made their way by me. As they were feeding on acorns behind me, a small 6 point came in and started chasing the doe. He ended up running her and the yearlings off. Within a few minutes a small spike showed up. While he was below me, the cold that I am getting over decided that it would be a great time to start coughing like crazy. There were several large trees between the spike and I. Surprisingly he never spooked. I'm not sure how, but he didn't. 

So now, I have let every deer in the woods know that I am there. I had pretty much given up hope at that point. Had that spike not still been standing there, I most likely would have climbed down and called it a night. Within five minutes, I caught movement at my 2 o'clock. Small eight. I started filming him and after 15 seconds or so, I heard another stick break at my 3-4 o'clock. Look over and this giant is walking right towards my stand. I get the camera on him, grab my bow, and when he was approximately 13 yards and quartered away I drew back and let it fly. TOTALLY CRUSHED HIM. He went, at most, 25 yards and fell over. When he was down was when I thought I was going to fall out of the treestand. After telling Rangerpig to come over asap, I got my hands on him and was just blown away. I went to meet with Rangerpig and was doing cartwheels when he arrived. Kudos to you buddy for helping me drag the beast out, take pictures, share the moment, etc!!!! 

Up until last night we had never seen this deer. No pictures. Nothing. It was like he appeared out of thin air. Thank goodness I was lucky enough to be waiting for him at the right place, right time, when he did show his face!!!


----------



## village idiot

Wow!!!!Nice Deer
I havnt been out yet,keep telling myself to wait for cooler weather


----------



## fastwater

What a monster. A buck of a lifetime for sure! 
Congrats...Very happy for you!


----------



## Shortdrift

Congrats on a great deer and thenks for sharing the stories.


----------



## rangerpig250

This is one amazing buck, pics don’t even do him justice!! When you texted me I never imagined I’d be looking at a buck this size! I’m fortunate to be a part of the experience and couldn’t be happier for you my friend! We both took great bucks from that stand, but I’m giving you the win on this one! Who’d ever thunk me shooting Twin Towers was a blessing in disguise for you? Congrats again and I do believe I’m payed up now with the beers!! And guys, ask him why the buck is officially named “ the booger buck”


----------



## fastwater

rangerpig250 said:


> *And guys, ask him why the buck is officially named “ the booger buck”*


Well...???


----------



## bigwayned

WOW. Awesome buck and story.. Congrats


----------



## partlyable

Congrats I shock em that is a buck of a lifetime!! Congrats,


----------



## Shad Rap

Very nice buck!!...let us know what he green scores...


----------



## GalionLex

Congrats !!!


----------



## lCAngler

Man, that thing is huge. Congratulations.


----------



## mpd5094

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## fireline

Very nice buck.


----------



## bobk

Sweet buck! Congratulations.


----------



## thobbs36

Good God. Monster


----------



## Flathead76

Awesome deer. How long is his largest tine? Gotta be pushing a foot.


----------



## big ducks

Wow! What a stud, great job.


----------



## Dirtyworm

Awesome deer great story congratulations


----------



## bdawg

Congrats! Awesome Buck!


----------



## Just Ducky

Congratulations Mark! That's a stud!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Flathead76 said:


> Awesome deer. How long is his largest tine? Gotta be pushing a foot.


I haven't put a tape to him yet. I will be tomorrow. He's hanging in a friend's cooler. When we were in the woods, I estimated it around 12.5"


----------



## bulafisherman

Beautiful buck, congrats!


----------



## T-180

WOW !!!! Great buck & loved the story to go along with it. Always good to have a buddy share it with you.


----------



## crittergitter

That's a stud of a buck!! Great job!


----------



## Reel blessed

Yes Sir great buck and story ! Congrats !


----------



## CFIden

I_Shock_Em said:


> I haven't put a tape to him yet. I will be tomorrow. He's hanging in a friend's cooler. When we were in the woods, I estimated it around 12.5"


Great deer. What County?


----------



## Riverduck11

Nice buck! I have a doe down already so it is time to wait a big boy out!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'd call him "JOSE" , he got a little of that hair style going between the antlers.


----------



## buckeyebowman

WOW is right! Congrats!


----------



## talltim

Great buck and story, Congrats


----------



## ML1187

Not sure if you've killed a qualifying Ohio Big Buck Club Qualifier before - but you have now !!! Congrats man, TANK !!!


----------



## Redheads

CFIden said:


> Great deer. What County?


I'm guessing Cuyahoga


----------



## rangerpig250

Redheads said:


> I'm guessing Cuyahoga


Yes, Cuyahoga


----------



## Fishballz

Congrats, awesome deer!!!


----------



## Larry Carr

Sweet buck. Hope he tastes as good as he looks. Let us know the measurement numbers soon.


----------



## Shannon chapman

realy nice buck im still waiting lol.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Congrats Mark. Nice buck!


----------



## jerry g

I_Shock_Em said:


> Wow..........
> 
> Where do I even begin? I was fortunate enough to fill my buck tag last night with a truly amazing deer. Thank goodness it happened quickly because if I had to watch him for any longer period of time, I would have been a wreck.
> 
> My buddy (Rangerpig) and I began this season with our sights set on a big eight point that we had been watching and named "Twin Towers". On October 7, with eight minutes of shooting hours left, I had him at thirteen yards, quartered away. I drew on him, aimed, and could not see the level on my sight. As hard as it was to do, I let down and proceeded to watch this deer stand in front of me for fifteen minutes. This was the 2nd time this deer had darkness save his life, as I had let him go in a similar scenario the year before.
> 
> Fast forward to October 12. Rangerpig shoots Twin Towers (See https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/got-the-one-i’ve-been-after.319907/ ). Fortunately we recovered him a couple days later and Rangerpig was able to punch his tag.
> 
> I hunted the 14th and 15th wondering what the season would bring since the #1 hitlister was on the ground. I had an opportunity at a nice 9 point but passed because I knew the rut would bring some new bucks around. Boy am I glad I passed.
> 
> On Wednesday, October 18, the wind was just right for the stand that I planned on hunting. I got into the stand and settled by 5pm. It didn't take long before a doe and two yearlings made their way by me. As they were feeding on acorns behind me, a small 6 point came in and started chasing the doe. He ended up running her and the yearlings off. Within a few minutes a small spike showed up. While he was below me, the cold that I am getting over decided that it would be a great time to start coughing like crazy. There were several large trees between the spike and I. Surprisingly he never spooked. I'm not sure how, but he didn't.
> 
> So now, I have let every deer in the woods know that I am there. I had pretty much given up hope at that point. Had that spike not still been standing there, I most likely would have climbed down and called it a night. Within five minutes, I caught movement at my 2 o'clock. Small eight. I started filming him and after 15 seconds or so, I heard another stick break at my 3-4 o'clock. Look over and this giant is walking right towards my stand. I get the camera on him, grab my bow, and when he was approximately 13 yards and quartered away I drew back and let it fly. TOTALLY CRUSHED HIM. He went, at most, 25 yards and fell over. When he was down was when I thought I was going to fall out of the treestand. After telling Rangerpig to come over asap, I got my hands on him and was just blown away. I went to meet with Rangerpig and was doing cartwheels when he arrived. Kudos to you buddy for helping me drag the beast out, take pictures, share the moment, etc!!!!
> 
> Up until last night we had never seen this deer. No pictures. Nothing. It was like he appeared out of thin air. Thank goodness I was lucky enough to be waiting for him at the right place, right time, when he did show his face!!!


----------



## jerry g

THATS A BEAUTY


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. I still have adrenaline pumping and it's been a week! I put a tape on him, and I'm no expert, but I came up with around 168" for a net score. Two tines over 13". Both bases over 5.5". Couldn't be happier


----------



## MDBuckeye

What a beast! Congrats


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Here's the video guys.....enjoy!!!


----------



## fastwater

Excellent footage for sure!
But why are you breathing so hard before the shot and shaking so hard after? 

Been there...done that!

Congrats again on a beautiful buck.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Thats awesome! Coming in at first he didnt look near as big then when he got closer and he looked away it was no more of a question!!! STUDDDD!!! Awesome vid! Great Job!!!!


----------



## Spike Dog

Wow!!! Awesome! That video had my heart beating fast and my breathing was erratic too! Lol


----------

